
Jesux (1999) - Clex
http://pudge.net/jesux/
======
stuntkite
Lol.

> No encryption provided; Christians have nothing to hide \- We have had
> concerns about the "no encryption" item ... but no worries, crypt(3) will
> still be there. Sorry for the confusion, we do not generally consider it as
> encryption, though, of course, technically it is. But since it is generally
> unsuitable for anything other than password authentication, we don't see any
> problem with it.

Your sysadmin reports to your priest who reports straight to the big guy. I
like the idea of religion being a Man in the Middle attack.

